# travel, security and communication in EG - Jan 2011



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

*Travel, security and communication in EG - Jan 2011*

Good morning Egypt (assuming you still have internet access). I hope you and yours are safe and well.

I've purposely posted this separately from the political unrest thread, given that contains (unsurprisingly) a lengthy and growing discussion on the underlying political and social issues.

I'm actually out of the country at the moment, but due to return today, and somewhat curious about what I'm flying back into. I'd be interested in reports on whether travel is still safe, roads are open, phones are on etc, and I guess others may be too. From reading the news this morning, and the current UK Foreign Office travel advice, it sounds as though travel is still OK and the general situation (political angle aside) is 'avoid hotspots'. Is that still a fair summary?


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> Good morning Egypt (assuming you still have internet access). I hope you and yours are safe and well.
> 
> I've purposely posted this separately from the political unrest thread, given that contains (unsurprisingly) a lengthy and growing discussion on the underlying political and social issues.
> 
> I'm actually out of the country at the moment, but due to return today, and somewhat curious about what I'm flying back into. I'd be interested in reports on whether travel is still safe, roads are open, phones are on etc, and I guess others may be too. From reading the news this morning, and the current UK Foreign Office travel advice, it sounds as though travel is still OK and the general situation (political angle aside) is 'avoid hotspots'. Is that still a fair summary?


Yes that's about right.
Got someone arriving today my self,
Kids at school, I'm going to work shopping etc
But following reports from my daughter, and various Internet sites.
Safe journey


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

snafu....


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm also flying in today - and just read the 'political unrest' thread and although the official British line is it's ok as long as you avoid rioting, I was going to ask the same question Poledancer  so thankyou 
So can't wait to see my husband 

Su


----------

